# Lindsey williams, today, now, red level emergency



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's a piece that someone copied from Lindsey Williams's recent DVD. It's a 6 minute video. Lindsey Williams says things that Jim Willie has been saying for awhile now. Such as:

We're going to see a new domestic-only US dollar. What Jim Willie refers to as the Scheiss dollar. That dollar will be subject to an immediate 30% devaluation with a second 30% devaluation coming later. That means the dollar will lose half its value. (.7 x .7 = .49)

The petrodollar system is nearly over. Meaning that OPEC will either allow other countries to buy oil using major world currencies or they will refuse payment in dollars altogether.

There will be a new world currency backed by assets that foreign countries have. It could be gold if a country has an independently audited gold stockpile.

The US military has been forced to buy fuel at foreign ports using silver. Other countries are refusing to accept the dollar or US Treasuries.

Lindsey Williams predictions not made by Jim Willie:

There's a possible economic collapse for October.

There's the possibility that Trump will win the election but Obama might refuse to leave office.


----------

